# Bottega Grand Fondo of Napa!



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

me and Luciano of Pinarello....."made by-YAND!!" :thumbsup:

the day....what a day!!! :thumbsup:

the food.....

the ride!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

You should have done the longer ride version. The Mt. Veeder climb (N to S) was er, excruciatingly fun! As I was riding up, I saw riders coming down Mt. Veeder after Dry Creek and asking what was going on because we were to continue the loop. I figured they decided rather than stop, and try to start again, they just turned around and went downhill. 

It was a fun event. I completed the 77 mile route but if I do it next year, it will force me to get some longer rides in before. I spent too many weekends skiing and had done a 55 miler in early March but nothing else longer than a 25 before the ride.

I think Bobke (Bob Roll) and Levi Leipheimer completed the 77 since the people at the Kupcake stop on top of Mt. Veeder said they saw them earlier (way earlier I'm sure).

Did you go to the movie Saturday Night - "Half the Road" about women's professional cycling? The person behind the movie, Kathryn Bertine had a very god time on the KOM section up Howell Mtn.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Snowonder said:


> You should have done the longer ride version.
> 
> Did you go to the movie Saturday Night - "Half the Road" about women's professional cycling? The person behind the movie, Kathryn Bertine had a very god time on the KOM section up Howell Mtn.



chose not to do the longer ride for these reasons

1) it was warming up and i had two dogs and two cats in a 30' RV parked in the sun behind Bottega Restaurant.

2) i didnt want to miss the bitcchin banquet at Bottega

3) needed to be fresh for family (we were on holiday) that evening/following day in SF.

4) i wanted to party at Bottega.....no more riding. :thumbsup:


yeah, didnt know about the movie thingy.....

i found out about the GF the day before while cycling at VeloVino in St Helena. we parked the RV in calistoga (we were on a 2 week road trip) a few days before. i rode to velovino as i heard that was the place to meet for cyclists. while i was there i met some of the folks (rebecca/nate/so Clif family members) who were talking up the Bottega ride the next day....they invited us to a private jam tasting the next day and the ride the next.....one of the organizers said "show up, ill get you a spot".....as it was long time sold out. i drove the circus (two dogs, two cats, two tween girls, me and the wife) down to oakland where we met with friends....and that night i flipped a Uturn in the RV (with the animals as our hosts are allergic to cats/dogs) and headed back to Yountville for the GF the next AM....so it was perfect timing!! i was a "morning-of add" for the GF, had a great time, met some wonderful people and rode some awesome roads.......still have to get my jersey too!

see you there next year!


----------

